# Portland/Spokane area trainers



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm curious if there are any stellar trainers within a day's drive of me. Not for regular lessons, but maybe a private or seminar style meeting. I would like to find someone who really knows what they are talking about in dealing with dog-dog aggression. I feel like the people I have found locally are pretty good, but some time when I can afford it, I really would like to have expert eyes evaluate my dog and hazard a guess as to what's going on with her. I keep getting conflicting opinions and don't really understand her myself.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Kris Taylor will be in Spokane this weekend for a seminar, Wallace Payne was here a couple weeks back.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I pm'd you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> Kris Taylor will be in Spokane this weekend for a seminar, Wallace Payne was here a couple weeks back.


Got that wrong, Kris Taylor will be in Spokane on the 30th may- 1 June.


----------

